# Ballet - Nederlands Dans Theater



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I guess there is no subforum for ballet. I just came home from a performance of the Nederlands Dans Theater I (yes, that's the right spelling) touring America. For the first part of today's performance, the music was by Owen Belton, of whom I have never heard - I assume he is a contemporary composer. It was entitled _The Second Person_.

For the second part entitled _Silent Screen_, the music was by Philip Glass. _Glassworks _(1982), from: _The Hours _(2002): _Why does someone have to die?_

I found the performance very beautiful and creative, especially the second part.

I was under the impression that Philip Glass, whose works I barely know, was monotonous and repetitious. I guess that the added visuals from the dancing made it very interesting.

I'm willing to explore more Glass.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Exploring Philip Glass is a fun ride  
I would love to have seen that ballet performance, ballet and Glass' music sounds like a great combination.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I really like this company, theyre very good.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I haven't listened to THAT much Glass, what I've found though is his stuff that sounds good sounds REALLY good, but a lot of it sounds quite similar to me. The pieces that have stuck in my playlist are his violin concerto, heroes symphony, company, Akhenaten (excerpts) and Facades. Facades and Violin concerto are my two favorites.


----------

